# Power or power pole micro?



## beagler1 (Jun 29, 2016)

So has anyone put a powerpole or powerpole micro on their jonboat?

Want to put one or the other on my jon. 

I dont anchor or like to in these lakes i fish. I just keep trolling back to the spot. The winds in fl are killer and would like to set the jon in 1 spot.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2016)

I am in the same boat, I would like to get some real user experience with them.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ever consider something lighter and much, much cheaper for your tin boat?







If you're going the pre-packaged route I really liked this design that mounted to your trolling motor shaft, allas, wouldn't work with my Terrova electric steer:

https://www.proluresonline.com/Online-Store_2/Marine/Venom-Down-Right

There are a variety of sources you can buy similarly designed poles from:

https://www.stickitanchorpins.com/brake.html (pictured above)
https://www.kingpinanchors.com/#products
https://www.driftmaster.com/pole-anchor.html

Or I found this site that you can order the components to build your own & have it modular so you can stow it away when not in use and double up as your emergency paddle too:

https://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm (this is the route I ended up using - works perfectly but I find I don't use it very often in CT)


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hmmm interesting. I will look into them all! Thank you!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 30, 2016)

Piece of advice, they don't float. Not that I know from experience or anything. And if you go onto Amazon the 3/4"x 8' eco stake is 2 for 47 bucks or something like that. Not because mine kingpin sank and I had to buy a new one or anything like that. Something that stupid could never happen to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Piece of advice, they don't float. Not that I know from experience or anything. And if you go onto Amazon the 3/4"x 8' eco stake is 2 for 47 bucks or something like that. Not because mine kingpin sank and I had to buy a new one or anything like that. Something that stupid could never happen to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol!!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 5, 2016)

That's right! I forgot about the tree stake from your local lawn/garden store - gotta add that to the list of links in my bookmarks. The hardware from mgs4u fits the stakes available through our local Agway and I'd assume it'd fit any 3/4" rod.

But yeah - solid fiberglass does not float. Sorry to hear someone found that one out the hard way.


----------



## beagler1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Interesting..


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## sunshine (Jul 5, 2016)

I second the poor man's powerpole. Can be used as a push pole, to grab dock lines, to poke gators, and as a test of strength javelin style after 15 beers with your friends. Very versatile.


----------



## jl008018 (Aug 11, 2016)

This season I rewired my boat and decided to add the micro pole setup. I did not want to drill holes in the transom to mount it so I spent the extra $50 for the removable mounting bracket. 

The bad:

It cost $650 for the setup. Also, the current boat cover does not have enough material to cover the micro pole motor so I worried about it disappearing when I am not up at the lake as the boat is tied to the pier all summer. A bit difficult to fish when the pole is in the motor at the raised position and someone is trying to fish at the back of the boat. Either need to lower the pole a bit or remove it.

The good:

Great for fishing on the casting platform and using the wireless fob to lower and raise the pole. Especially during top water fishing when I need to move around a lot. A second fob is given to mount in the back of the boat. It holds my 14ft boat well and the feature that it will keep digging in if the water/wind is rough is a nice feature. 

Overall I am happy with it and glad I spent the money. It makes fishing in the shallow water that much easier allows more time to fish instead of messing with an anchor or stick.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 11, 2016)

$650 :-s :-k


----------



## beagler1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yea im still tore between the new micro or a used regular powerpole setup.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 11, 2016)

Wow - I'm dense...$650 was for the true powerpole - my eyes made it as far as "micropole" and my brain was flummoxed by how my little fiberglass/stainless cap setup could ever cost $650. Reading hard, no can.


----------

